# [oss] comment 'mute' et 'unmuter' facilement (résolu)

## jotake

Bonjour, 

Je viens (enfin) de migrer de alsa vers OSSv4 mon système.

Tout fonctionne pas trop mal, cependant j'ai du bidouiller un peu car avec mon chipset j'ai des soucis sur la sortie du son au niveau du HP droit (le son grésille). Faut baisser le level (droit) sur l'interface et "doser" pour avoir un son correct.

Mon souci concerne le réglage des raccourcis claviers pour piloter ossv4 avec.

Mon clavier possède notamment 3 touches pour gérer les volumes:

- 2 pour monter / descendre les volumes: ---> la c'est ok.

- 1 pour muter ou un-muter le son. Et c'est la que je bloque.

J'ai vu que ossmix permet via "ossmix jack.fp-green.mute" de muter ou pas, mais on doit en permanence rajouter un paramètre à cette commande.

ex: 

```
 

nicolas@hp-quad ~/Desktop $ ossmix jack.fp-green.mute 

Value of mixer control jack.fp-green.mute is currently set to OFF

nicolas@hp-quad ~/Desktop $ ossmix jack.fp-green.mute on

Value of mixer control jack.fp-green.mute set to ON

nicolas@hp-quad ~/Desktop $ ossmix jack.fp-green.mute off

Value of mixer control jack.fp-green.mute set to OFF

nicolas@hp-quad ~/Desktop $

```

Ce que je voudrais: un appuie sur la touche et hop plus de son, on ré-appuie dessus et hop le level revient comme avant.

Avec alsa et amixer, un 

```
 amixer set master togle 
```

et hop un coup il muter ou un-muter tout seul.

Je voudrais un peu le même fonctionnement, mais à part en "codant" un petit script qui irait lire le résultat de la commande "ossmix jack.fp-green.mute " et en fonction du résultat mettrait le bon paramètre je ne vois pas trop... Et franchement je ne trouve pas ceci très "beau".

De plus vu que je code aussi bien que je cuisine, le résultat risque d'être assez effrayant !

Personne n'a une idée de comment faire ceci "proprement" ?

Merci par avance.Last edited by jotake on Fri Nov 26, 2010 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *jotake wrote:*   

> Ce que je voudrais: un appuie sur la touche et hop plus de son, on ré-appuie dessus et hop le level revient comme avant.

 

C'est un peu comme pour alsa : ossmix jack.fp-green.mute TOGGLE

(tu peux mettre le "toggle" en majuscules ou minuscules, peu importe)

 :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Fri Nov 26, 2010 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

 *jotake wrote:*   

> Je viens (enfin) de migrer de alsa vers OSSv4 mon système.

 

 :Neutral:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

ALSA n'était-il pas le "Super Son Super Avancé de Linux, Super?" ???

 :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai du raté une saison ...

----------

## ghoti

OSS-v4 est quand même beaucoup plus performant et plus simple à mettre en oeuvre.

Après ça, il reste tout de même de gros problèmes :

- incompatibilité avec certains softs braqués sur alsa (rosergarden, par ex)

- la personnalité du dev est assez contestée.

Mais pour du son sans cassage de tête, c'est vraiment top (même le relinkage des modules est transparent! )

----------

## jotake

@ghoti 

Hum, j'ai l'air assez con la....  (j'ai du mal lire le man)

Bon, ok je paie ma tournée pour la peine  :Smile: 

@loopx

Avec alsa j'avais énormément de souci avec le "mixage" lorsque que plusieurs application génère du "son".

Par exemple il me fallait souvent killer firefox après avoir regardé une video sur youtube pour pouvoir écouter du son avec mpd.

La avec oss, ça tourne au poil, et la qualité du son a l'air bien meilleur (c'est peut-être une impression...), on dirait que le son sature moins.

De plus il me semble qu'il y a déjà eu des topics ici disant que ALSA été codé par des sagouin alors que OSSv4 était "propre".

----------

## loopx

Depuis mon nouveau PC (c'est aussi du ... sais pas quoi, carte son HD machin chose en 7.1 je pense : j'ai aussi un logitech Z5500 .. donc, ça m'intéresse), j'ai des problèmes de son :

- avec amarok

- avec openttd

- avec chromium

Je ne savais pas qu'il existait mieux que ALSA : il me semblait que OSS était périmé, mais il ne l'est pas ...

Y a-t'il un "mouvement" qui va plus vers OSSv4 que ALSA ?

Vu les problèmes que j'ai eu avec ALSA, et que j'ai encore .. je tenterais bien le coup ... Franchement, j'ai eu des problèmes de détection (genre, j'avais que 2 controle de volume, puis quand je redémarre, je les ai tous ..), KDE qui passe un coup sur la carte son, un coup sur la carte graphique (ATI RADEON HD) ... bref, j'ai des fois du redémarrer, des fois, j'ai amarok qui ne chante plus (j'ai d'ailleur du ajouter "audacious" pour avoir du son) ... Avec OpenTTD + musique, j'ai eu des problèmes (plein de fois, openttd n'avais plus de son) ; KDE déconne encore, hier, certaine boite de dialogue chantait, d'autre pas .. C'est un peu lourd ... J'ai vraiment des méchants accès partagé à la carte son ... 

Puis, tout ce que j'ai lu actuellement montre qu'il y a un vrai plus niveau qualité ...

Franchement, ça fait beaucoup, va falloir que je test! Puis OSSv4, on en parle déjà depuis 2008... donc, devrait être plus stable .. qu'en 2008   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *jotake wrote:*   

> @ghoti 
> 
> Hum, j'ai l'air assez con la....  (j'ai du mal lire le man)
> 
> Bon, ok je paie ma tournée pour la peine 

 

Ah mais je n'ai rien dit moi !  :Laughing: 

A ta santé !  :Wink: 

@loopx

Perso, j'y suis passé suite à ce post

Pour l'instant, j'ai les deux systèmes sous le coude et j'active l'un ou l'autre selon mon humeur ou mes besoins.

Mais en dehors de ses incompatibilités, OSSv4 conserve ma préférence ...

----------

## loopx

Non de dieu de non de dieu (dis sur le ton du roi Albert, dans votez pour moi), c'était la guerre froide entre ALSA et OSS!!!

 *Quote:*   

> So far the pro-ALSA Borgs have managed to get Linux distributions to compile most audio enabled applications with just the ALSA plugins enabled (all OSS support is stripped). In some cases the distributions even try to prevent users from removing ALSA and installing OSS by keeping ALSA’s mixer interface busy (the Gnome/GTK mixer appled is immediately relaunched if it gets killed). Or the kernel may have been modified to keep parts of kernel’s sound core included even sound support is completely disabled in kernel’s configuration. “We are the ALSA project. Your system will be assimilated. Resistance is futile”. Has anybody ever heard about “freedom of choice”?

 

http://4front-tech.com/hannublog/?p=5

EDIT:

Je viens de terminer l'article sur le lien ci-dessus ... Waw, je comprend mieux ce qui s'est passé. Voici un résumé de ce que j'ai compris :

- OSS était libre

- OSS est devenu propriétaire, en partie parce que le DEV qui gérait cet API s'est fait engagé dans une boite proprio

- suite à cette décision, ALSA a été créé

- ALSA n'est pas aimé des développers ; l'API étant toujours dispo, les DEV d'application ont continué de l'utiliser

- ALSA a du mettre au point un système de compatibilité pour OSS (à cause des irréductibles OSSziens)

- les developpeurs libre ont continué à développé une ancienne version de OSS

- cette version libre OSS a été mise "de force" dehors, mais cela n'a pas très bien marché

- 10 ans plus tard, on se retrouve avec 2 version de OSS incompatible entre-elle (une libre dépréciée mais toujours en vie et une proprio)

- mais voilà, OSS est redevenu libre, sous licence GPL pour Linux

- maintenant, il y a de nouveau une guerre entre ALSA et OSS ... sauf que maintenant, la donne a changé : OSS est libre dans sa nouvelle version, l'ancienne version peut maintenant clairement être dépréciée

Alors, franchement, je suis un peu choqué de tout ça :

- ALSA a clairement forcé le passage

- des distributions aussi ...

- ALSA n'est pas documenté

- ALSA est .. en fait .. plutôt pourri, bizarre à configuré, bizarre à utilisé, implémente une nouvelle API bizarre à utiliser .. et il n'a pas du tout convaincu les développeurs, ni même les utilisateurs (et tout ça, sens parler du MIDI!)

- ALSA ne fait pas de différence entre real-time ou non => on y perd

- ALSA, s'il était si bien, aurait du réussir à mettre OSS dehors, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le cas...

- cela fait 10 ans que nous assistons au funéraille d'un "soit disant mort", OSS

- d'un autre coté, OSS est documenté, propre, simple d'utilisation, etc ...

- la configuration du partage de la carte son, pour plusieurs application, ne demande pas d'être ingénieur ; cela est mieux fait (plug and play?)

- il faut savoir que OSS était la bien avant ALSA ... les applications était déjà compatible

Franchement, je suis dégouté, j'ai commencé avec ALSA, et je ne jurais que par ALSA .. mais avec ce que je viens de lire (en plus d'une heure), je crois que je vais directement changé de cap! Il est a noter que tout ce malheur est parti d'une seule idée : le logiciel propriétaire!!!

 :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral: 

 *Quote:*   

> So which one should be declared as deprecated? As we are talking about APIs the right authority to make the decision are the application developers. They have their “freedom of choice”.

 

Voilà, avec cette ligne, pour moi, tout est dit : OSS is still alive!!! OSS has never die, OSS is your friend  :Smile: 

Si OSS reste libre, il est claire que ALSA va le payer chère ... ALSA disparaitra avec le temps, via les choix des utilisateurs et developpeurs, et ce n'est pas une poignée d'autre développeurs qui pourront y changer quoi que ce soit ...

Il ne reste plus qu'a re-développer tout en OSS ... Les logiciels propriétaire auront, décidément, fait tomber beaucoup de cheveux!

EDIT2: oh, mais ALSA peut être émulé via OSS  :Smile:  ... il va ramasser ALSA   :Laughing: 

----------

## jotake

/me sent un petit troll pointait le bout de son nez !

(Faudrait rouvrir un DOW "OSS vs ALSA")

----------

## loopx

 *jotake wrote:*   

> /me sent un petit troll pointait le bout de son nez !
> 
> (Faudrait rouvrir un DOW "OSS vs ALSA")

 

Tiens, bonne idée ça  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *jotake wrote:*   

> (Faudrait rouvrir un DOW "OSS vs ALSA")

 

Aaaah les DOW ! Excellent souvenir ! J'y ai appris plein de choses, à défaut de contribuer !  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *jotake wrote:*   (Faudrait rouvrir un DOW "OSS vs ALSA") 
> 
> Aaaah les DOW ! Excellent souvenir ! J'y ai appris plein de choses, à défaut de contribuer ! 

 

heu ... cquoi un "DOW" en fait ? Je n'ai fais qu'un "OFF" .. à croire que je sors de ma grotte ...

----------

## ghoti

Si je me souviens bien c'était la balise [DOW] pour "Discussion Of the Week".

Une petite recherche sur la balise [DOW] devrait te ramener des trucs ...  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Si je me souviens bien c'était la balise [DOW] pour "Discussion Of the Week".
> 
> Une petite recherche sur la balise [DOW] devrait te ramener des trucs ... 

 

Arf ... devrais peut être convertir le "OFF" alors ...

----------

## geekounet

À l'origine les DOW c'est les modos qui les lancent.  :Wink:  Je veux bien relancer l'idée, mais faudrait du monde qui participe cette fois...

----------

## loopx

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> À l'origine les DOW c'est les modos qui les lancent.  Je veux bien relancer l'idée, mais faudrait du monde qui participe cette fois...

 

C'est juste un topic discussion, je serais pas la toute les semaines   :Embarassed: 

----------

